
The Myth of America's Tech Talent Shortage - uladzislau
http://m.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/04/the-myth-of-americas-tech-talent-shortage/275319/
======
jussij
> That, they say, boosted both wages and employment for U.S. born scientists
> and engineers. There were undoubtedly winners and losers; while average
> salaries rose, some older Americans almost certainly gave up their jobs to
> younger immigrants with fresher skills. But if the paper is right, that
> price seems worthwhile in the grand scheme of things.

I'm sure those _older Americans_ also agree the change was worthwhile.

Why wouldn't those _older Americans_ not be happy with the fact they've lost
your job, safe in the knowledge their former company is now making an
increased profit selling their job to a younger, cheaper imported worker.

